# What's the advantage of a stand dryer over a "groomer's arm"?



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Im sure stand dryers must have an advantage over using a variable speed dryer like the CC Kool Dry or a K9II dryer and a "groomer's arm", otherwise they wouldnt sell any stand dryers.










Can someone tell me what the advantage is?


----------



## Patrick's Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

I only groom my own dog and don't have experience to tell you the difference, but I love my stand dryer. I can move it around easily and it gives a fairly broad drying area while I have both hands to brush out my dog. He's terribly spoiled and likes to snooze on the table while I dry his ears, topknot, etc. so it probably goes much slower than it should but we both enjoy it. Here's his majesty during a recent groom. Sadly, I trimmed down the big hair.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

generally speaking stand dryers are easier to position when you want a hands free dryer, wheras a groomers arm has to be clipped to something and doesn't offer the same freedom of movement, however I suspect that now groomers arms are readily available (five years ago they were almost impossible to find) stand dryers will become less and less popular.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the answers, you guys.

Love that pic, Donna. He looks so royal! :smile:


The arm in the pic I posted in only $20, but chris christensen makes one thats $75! I wonder if the cheap one will fit the cc hose, or if anyone would say that the cc arm is somehow worth the price difference.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

2 different salons I have worked at had bought that grooming arm. It was a waste of money ( or at least the ones they bought. It looks the same). The top part would always fall down with the weight of the dryer hose. I would constantly have to keep pushing it up. I'm sure there are some that stay up but I would suspect the $20 one won't.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

The air velocity is much lower and is spread out more in a stand dryer, plus you can add a bit of heat with the adjustments. When you use your high velocity dryer, it is a much more concentrated flow with almost no heat (usually just the heat from the motors). For getting a poodle coat perfectly straight there really is no substitution for a stand dryer with heat.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I purchased a groomers arm before I had my stand dryer. I loved the groomers arm compared to trying to hold the hose under my arm or neck..I used it for many months and then was given an old stand dryer and Id have to say the stand dryer is much easier to move around and the variable heat is nice on the stand dryer. 

So Id say if you cant afford to get a stand dryer then go with the groomers arm..the one I got never fell down with the weight of the hose..But its pretty stiff and takes two hands to change the position...but if you are ready to put money into a stand dryer..its much better.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. :smile:

I guess if you have a dog with long coat and want to style him really nice for scissoring or showing, there is no beating a stand dryer. In the short term he'll be a pup, and I wont be showing him, so I dont think I need a stand dryer. I may get one in the future for "hobby grooming" though.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it is personal preference. I know only use a HV dryer. I got rid of my stand dryers. Stands take a great deal of time to dry, while a HV is very quick. I only use a variable speed HV dryer & it is worth it. 2 speed not as special. I can do everything from body on a higher setting, ears, TK's etc... on a lower setting. I have no problem getting the coat straight, even for competition. I have a CC Pup & recently won an EZ Groom Variable speed for getting a group 1 in my Poodle class. That one is awesome & I really thought it was going to be too powerful but nope it is fantastic.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

3dogs, youre making me want the CC Kool Dry.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Do you think a CC Pup would be okay for a SPoo in a longer coat? I have been looking at dryers and like a lot of features of that one including the size since I will be hauling it around to rabbit shows and using it on the Angoras....


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I havent used any of these dryers but I bet the Kool Dry would be better for a spoo. Rabbits are so cute, youre making me nostalgic for the state fair..


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Chuckle you wouldn't if you saw my arms... We have a few new to us rabbits and they were apparently not handled as much as my other kids and boy have we gotten scratched up trying to handle them. At least they are not Angoras so don't need extra grooming.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never tried the clamp arms, and TBH they look like they would be a fiddly nuisance. I've got a Mistral dryer that can be used as both a stand dryer and a HV blaster -- it has variable speed and three heat settings. It was fairly inexpensive compared to a stand dryer. I usually only use it as a stand dryer in the lowest speed and the middle heat setting. I don't think the dog likes being blasted much (and the puppy would blow away) and I find the blaster just too violent and the hose thrashes about and blasts things over if I drop it. It's probably a good idea to have an all-in-one dryer that can do both. If you have a lot of dogs to dry often, probably a genuine stand dryer is more durable, though.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

zyrcona said:


> I've never tried the clamp arms, and TBH they look like they would be a fiddly nuisance. I've got a Mistral dryer that can be used as both a stand dryer and a HV blaster -- it has variable speed and three heat settings. It was fairly inexpensive compared to a stand dryer. I usually only use it as a stand dryer in the lowest speed and the middle heat setting. I don't think the dog likes being blasted much (and the puppy would blow away) and I find the blaster just too violent and the hose thrashes about and blasts things over if I drop it. It's probably a good idea to have an all-in-one dryer that can do both. If you have a lot of dogs to dry often, probably a genuine stand dryer is more durable, though.


Thanks, Zyrcona. Your dryer sounds nice but after some googling, I think they are only sold on your side of the pond.

So when you drop the hose, it thrashes about and blasts things over? Would love to see a video of that. :laugh:


----------

